# anyone have an "inkling" as to when fluffymail is going to stock?



## mcmrymoon (Jul 31, 2003)

my hyena sniff is out of whack lately

just wondering!


----------



## mom2be (Mar 4, 2004)

I wish I knew! All I know is mid April.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm too tired to try.. someone buy me something and I'll buy it off you. I want an AIO or one of their new night ones, lol. Come on... stalk for a tired hyena!:LOL


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

Mid April...Just as vague as last month's *mid March*.








:


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

LOL Amy, should I offer my services?

I'm really just hoping for NightTime diapers; I'm itching to try one out.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Seriously, if you can score 2 of those I'll buy one off ya! The last fluffymail stocking took 5 years off my life...


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

one nighttime diaper for Amy coming up! (I'll try, at least! LOL) FM stalking is *hard*


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Hee-hee... I see a part time career for you here Michelle, lol.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey, maybe I *can* be a WAHM - stalk for mamas and charge a percentage of the cost of the item as my fee. Or would a tiered fee/pricing structure be better?







: I would call my company STS - Stalking the Stockings







: sounds like I'm hunting pantyhose


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jmofarrill_
*sounds like I'm hunting pantyhose*
:LOL OH and I'd pay!







Stalking can be very stressful! I'm hoping to snag a few LC's myself!


----------



## dr.j (May 14, 2003)

I'm sure I won't be able to get anything, but just in case I luck out and happen to be on the right site at the right time, what weight of wool do you prefer for their covers and why?
Thanks!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Jami - the new jersey is amazing. Do you have any Kiwi Pie jersey? Or RB jersey that isn't bumpy? It's just like that, but plusher. It's stretchy, supple, and very trim. Here is my Seasonal Changes cover that is made out of the mid-weight wool; you can see the wool better in the close-ups: http://home.earthlink.net/~jmofarrill/FM%20SC.htm

It's two layers of the mid-weight, and it's the thinnest cover I now own. Before that was an RB shell w/ a bumpy mid-weight outer and a smooth light-weight inner.


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

I still have migraines from last time, and now they are restocking!!







I guess I will have to save up for the big event- Question is-do I have the strength for this next time?







: I may have my dh stalk for me, while I yell out to him what I am looking for, etc. Yeah, that sounds good...Must plan...:LOL


----------



## dr.j (May 14, 2003)

Thanks, Michelle! I knew you'd be an expert in all things Fluffymail!
I love the seasonal changes set you got. It's adorable!
Do they stock every month? I need to figure out if I should try to snag one this month or not. Hmmmmm....


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

No problem, Jami; I'm thinking of running for President of the Fluffymail Fan Club!

This mid-April stocking is only diapers, so you have some time to decide if you want a wool cover.


----------



## dr.j (May 14, 2003)

[I'm thinking of running for President of the Fluffymail Fan Club!] :LOL

Do you think the fan club could arrange to be there IRL for a stocking? Whoever won the grand prize could be there sitting amongst all the fluff. You know this whole idea goes back to my plan to visit you and just be surrounded with all of your fancy dipes and covers. I guess I'm the little orphan Annie of the diapering world. :LOL
Okay...I have to stop messing around here and get some work done.
Have a good day, Madame President!


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

So happy that AIO's won't be up this time. I have 2 weeks left of college and no time to sit in front of the computer hitting "refresh" all afternoon for 3 days in a row...

Good luck to those brave enough to venture in!


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

Bumping this in desperate hopes of the fluffymammas throwing us a bone...


----------



## Clueless (Jul 25, 2003)

When buying from fluffymail.com, does putting an item in your cart reserve it for a certain amount of time, or do you need to complete the checkout process right away to actually buy the item? In other words, is it safe in your cart while you continue to shop and add more items to the cart, or is nothing safe until you've completed the checkout process? I've always wondered how these hyena stockings work exactly.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

You have to buy the item. Items can be "swiped".
I recommend filling up with a couple things that you *really* want and then going back in a second time if you think you might want more. The longer you take to shop, the better chances are you will end up with an empty cart at check out.

HTH


----------



## Clueless (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks, Artist. That answered my question perfectly. Looks like you'll be sniping NB dipes, huh? Congrats on your little bundle that will be here before you know it!


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks! I'm excited for her to arrive.

I'm strictly an AIO woman. I already snagged 5 nb dipes from FM in the past and I have started to stock up on size 1s now.
I will be one less hurdle in the mad rush to buy this time. :LOL

Good luck to you! Hope your internet connection is fast.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I feel like I am being sucked into a black hole of anticipation. I don't have any fm dipes. I want to try a dipe! I need a dipe! HELP!







:


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Jessica, the FM stuff really isn't what they're cracked up to be, you don't need to try them, really.

Hoping to have swayed another stalker away from MY diapers!!!

Nada


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I know this only stocking diapers is supposed to ease the tension a bit, but I fear the skilled hyenas will just end up with ten diapers each and I'll still be left emptyhanded.







Have pity on me, I'm not TP eligible yet. Does begging work? :LOL


----------



## Trishas Tribe (Nov 4, 2003)

You can all just realx...I heard they won't be stocking for at least another week:LOL So, just back away from your computers and play with the babes for awhile. Did it work? Did ya believe me...it's true it really really is...*evil grin*


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I don't have any FM dipes!! I want to try one so badly! Just one mommas, that's all I want is one. You wouldn't snatch it away since I just want one, would you?








There are so many WAHMs that I'm waiting to open back up but Fluffymail and Very Baby are the 2 biggest!


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I MUST GET FCB DIAPERS!! I MUST GET FCB DIAPERS!! I MUST GET FCB DIAPERS!!

My computer has been on way more than usual waiting for this stalking. Oh, I mean stocking:LOL.

Bring on the FLUFFY MAIL!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I know they are only stocking fitteds in mid april, then the AIOs and envelopes in late april-early may, LOL

That is still very vague


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by SEEPAE_
*I know they are only stocking fitteds in mid april, then the AIOs and envelopes in late april-early may, LOL

That is still very vague*
What about wool covers? Does anyone know?


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

If I were a betting woman I would say tomorrow or the next day! Thats just a feeling, no way of knowing. Being that it is TAX day and all seems like a good day for me. Plus tomorrow is the 15th. Being that there are 30 days in April tomorrow can't get any more "mid"







:


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah, but last month didn't they stock on the 17th or 18th or something? Days after *mid*.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Anyone know if they're going to stock the nightlights this time? I want to try one of them.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Yeah but there are more days in March







:


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

edited because it is rude to tease


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

You can't do that to us SEEPAE!!! We NEED to know your secret!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by SEEPAE_
*







I know soimething you don't know, and I will NEVER tale(and I BET you cant guess it either, LOL):LOL*
See, that's just evil.







:


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

edited because it is rude to tease


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by SEEPAE_
*







I know soimething you don't know, and I will NEVER tale(and I BET you cant guess it either, LOL):LOL*
Just wondering why you even bring it up if you are not going to tell? Seems kinda rude.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

it is rude, but come on it is fun, LOL, not like y'all dont already check the site every 5 minutes for dipes.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Yes......

it seems unfair to torment us addicts. When you have a sweet secret, I think it best to not post about it unless you are gonna spill the beans.....makes the natives restless.....KWIM???


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

is it crazy that i've never tried/bought anything from fluffymail yet i always watch the stalkings/stockings?







And I know there was a discussion about not spilling the beans about other stockings...


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Sorry if it was rude, maybe I should edit my posts so they dont say anything.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

If it makes you guys feel better I dont even know what SEEPAE knows.... :LOL


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

No, it would make us feel better if we knew what YOU knew.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mama2kyla_
*







If it makes you guys feel better I dont even know what SEEPAE knows.... :LOL*










Ohh hey she is a fluffymail person.

When are you stocking?????:LOL


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mama2kyla_
*







If it makes you guys feel better I dont even know what SEEPAE knows.... :LOL*








:
That's a GOOD one!!








:







:


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

What I know right now has nothing to do with stocking, right now

but what I KNOW you still dont know, LOL(right now it has to do with KHW more than FM) but I doubt y'all are interested in that one, since this is a different topic.


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

Ok is anyone else as confused as I am now?







: :LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

: I am so lost







:


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm lost too (and just like to moon...)


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

Heather that's a good one!!!







:


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

:

This is so weird.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

::my butt hurts::
















Did I post that?
















Sorry just ignore me tonight,







I dont know what I am talking about.








:








like that is a new thing


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Seepae I want some of what you are smoking







:
jk


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MissSugarKane_
*Seepae I want some of what you are smoking







:
jk







*
:LOL it's called sleepdust and diaperstalk







:


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

and try not to tell me because I cannot afford any diapers.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

:LOL


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

i wonder how many pages long this thread will get before they really do stock...hmmm...


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

dunno

did I mention our DS's have the same b-day?

Since we are in a fluffy mail thread, what size FCB or LC does he wear?


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey SEEPAE our kids bdays are really close too!!







Neeko was born on the 4th of July!!


----------



## Mach5Mama (Dec 30, 2003)

:

I'm not normally a stalker, but I think I might *need* another diaper. I cleaned my office today, so I deserve one, dangit!


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I'd assume a size 2 (is that right? 1 or 2?), but we don't have any FCB or LC. :LOL


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

dh is standing around waiting for me to get off the laptop so we can take the baby(who is asleep on my left arm) upstairs and go to sleep. I think I'm heading off to slumberland...


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

UGH, the 4th was my due date(from conception)!!! I had a HORRIBLE last 5 days, until the 9th, LOL.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HRC121799_
*dh is standing around waiting for me to get off the laptop so we can take the baby(who is asleep on my left arm) upstairs and go to sleep. I think I'm heading off to slumberland...







*
Yeah me too, only minus the "DH" and turn the "laptop" into keyboard.

See y'all in the morning, LOL(how sad that I spend all day here, LOL)


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Hmm, there's a picture of the Night Lights up.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Heck, I want a nightlight just so I can have the glow in the dark snaps! :LOL

So here's my question.. when are they going to come out with the Little Caboose AIO's or envelopes? I love those front snappers dearly! The tag placement is abolutely perfect (not to mention adorable)! The FCB tag doesn't hit Nathan right but oh the Little Cabooses are like heaven! I'm telling you, I'd trade every firefly I own for Little Cabooses! ROFL!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

See, now I love the fit of the FCBs.







The LCs are nice, but just not quite as perfect a fit. I still have one LC, though...don't worry it's really girly!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

ROFL! Well.. if you change your mind about the girly LC look me up! I have a pink and purple hearts Darling Diaper fitted that I just love! :LOL Oh and I have an FCB heavyweight embroidered cover on it's way to me and if I don't care for it (fat chance but just in case) I'll look you up!









I should show you pictures sometime, Little Caboose is awesome... sooo awesome!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I REALLY hope you don't like that cover!!! :LOL


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

: I'll hope for you too!


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JennInSeattle_
*Oh and I have an FCB heavyweight embroidered cover on it's way to me and if I don't care for it (fat chance but just in case) I'll look you up!







*
Ahem???


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

I have no idea. I wish a little birdy would tell me. The waiting is killing me. I need wool!!!!!!


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

What is it about these diapers that make them wonderful and special compared to all the other ones?


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

OK, all the dipes from the last stocking are down. Does that mean today? Please please please not tonight while I am out!!! Size 2 LC or FCB I don't care just save one for me.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HRC121799_
*What is it about these diapers that make them wonderful and special compared to all the other ones?*
For us it's because they are like no other diaper. The edges never turn in, poop never escapes, the optional snap-in doubler can stretch out diaper changes which is handy when you're out and about, the AIOs and Envelopes are exceptional for the diaper bag or daycare/babysitter (and I can even use them overnight now), the prints are fun and funky but they're also available in more child-like PRR prints... I could go on... The diapers are *very* well made and *very* well thought out. I've tried over a dozen different WAHM diapers, and these are in my top three for workmomship, durability, functionality, and I just darn like them.


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

I really have to question the true hyena-ness of some people...







I believe that the less people know about a stocking, the better it is for me... I keep my mouth shut (or fingers in this case) until I get what I need :LOL

Nada


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

It's not like this stocking will be a secret to anyone!


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by intensity_too_
*I have no idea. I wish a little birdy would tell me. The waiting is killing me. I need wool!!!!!!*
Fluffymail is only stocking DIAPERS this stocking


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by ustasmom_
*Ahem???







*
:LOL Now I'll just have to hope I'm seriuosly in love so I won't have to choose between my friend who hooked me up with a Little Caboose and my friend who gave me a free Mosaic Moon!









Ok, anyway... I totally digress! Last night over and over and over again I kept dreaming about fluffymail stocking! I dreamt that instead of 12 Little Cabooses they had stocked 30 and they had stocked 10 regular hemp ones. I ended up with 2 prints and 5 hemp ones.. it was heaven, pure heaven!

Of course it's not just fluffymail I've been dreaming about lately, 3 nights ago I dreamt it was Pinhead who stocked.. *sigh*

I don't know why I all of a sudden NEED my favorite WAHM's to stock but I totally do!!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

LOL!!! Jenn, I do that too! I hate stocking dreams! I always wake up and feel like I got no sleep. I had so many fluffymail stocking dreams last time I thought I was going crazy, lol.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JennInSeattle_
*
Ok, anyway... I totally digress! Last night over and over and over again I kept dreaming about fluffymail stocking! I dreamt that instead of 12 Little Cabooses they had stocked 30 and they had stocked 10 regular hemp ones. I ended up with 2 prints and 5 hemp ones.. it was heaven, pure heaven!*
LOL, they will be stocking a LOT of diapers! LOL.

Where can I look at pinheads?


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

My heart is already racing just thinking about the stocking! Why do we do this to ourselves!? I swear I almost had a heart attack last time!:LOL


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JennInSeattle_
*:LOL Now I'll just have to hope I'm seriuosly in love so I won't have to choose between my friend who hooked me up with a Little Caboose and my friend who gave me a free Mosaic Moon!








*
Geez, I can't compete with a free Mosaic Moon! Maybe I should've added a little something extra to that package as bribery! :LOL

Okay fluffymail gals, are you just sitting back and laughing your heads off at us or what?!?!? :LOL


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm really trying not to think about it! 3 Little Cabooses (already) is pretty good, right? *sigh*

And yes, a free Mosaic Moon.. she rules! Now granted, I have to pass it on as free when Nathan grows out of it but it's a lovely gesture!


----------

